# My Idea/layout & trains



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Ok, 

I'm new but I figured I'd start a thread of my own showing my plans/adventure.

I don't have enough posts to put up pictures just yet, but this hopefully will put me to that point.

Has anyone ever seen a post apocalyptic, industrial themed, desert landscaped, with trains that might be right out of road warrior?

That's what I'm doing. 

Seeing there's so many broken ones out there to be had, and they're not really collectors items anyway (tyco mainly), I'm going to go a unique and artistic direction with this project.

Some have told me I'm a mad-scientist when it comes to some creative avenues, I figured this would be fun. (ML toys here can attest I believe)

Take the broken and unwanted stuff, and make something useful out of it.

Stay tuned. A few more posts and I'll put up some pics.

Kelly

P.s. Oh yes, anyone out there have a tyco GG1 they'd part with? Don't matter which one.


----------



## Mattsn (Nov 22, 2015)

Interesting. I'll be paying attention


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Kelly Wood said:


> Ok,
> 
> I'm new but I figured I'd start a thread of my own showing my plans/adventure.
> 
> ...


Sounds way cool Kelly and for some tips watch Resident Evil Extinction, the Original Road Warrior, and for Gamers "Enemy Territory" Quake Wars by ID to get a real feel for the Quasi Archaic Industrial Oasis in the Desert...can't wait to see what you come up with...besides lots of Dust!!!:laugh::laugh::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Thanks both of ya. 

I'll keep those ideas in mind. 

OH! only 3 more posts & I can post a picture!


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

A lot of work today, had a nice day off.

Meet the beginnings of my project. I know I'm not supposed to do this, but I had to share.

http://www.peakinfo.com/kwood/trains/001.jpg
http://www.peakinfo.com/kwood/trains/002.jpg
http://www.peakinfo.com/kwood/trains/003.jpg
http://www.peakinfo.com/kwood/trains/004.jpg
http://www.peakinfo.com/kwood/trains/005.jpg


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

Looks interesting!

I always wondered in all of these post apocalyptic films why no one ever thought of using a train? Imagine in a zombie movie, just get to a loco and drive thru the horde! lol!

Keep us posted!


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

leadsled said:


> Looks interesting!
> 
> I always wondered in all of these post apocalyptic films why no one ever thought of using a train? Imagine in a zombie movie, just get to a loco and drive thru the horde! lol!
> 
> Keep us posted!


I will... with some luck I'll start being able to post pics here...

About Trains in the apocalyptic films... Welp... blow up the track, train goes nowhere.... end of film, zombies win.:sly:


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Pic test... you can see one loco I've made for this project. It runs but the body & chassis are completely different models. Reason: stay tuned.

Oh yes, side note:

For those watching, I only destroy or slice & dice things that are already in sad sad shape. If it's truly a collectible, I'll post it here for someone to have. I'm not in this to become a collector. I'm in this because it's fun.

Thanks for lookin.


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Random thoughts:

Call it a build log if you will.

It's a story, and in this fantasy story, this first layout will be one of several. When done, they'll all hook together. Each one, a 4x8 theme for each "branch" of, well, some people that have trains. 

In this world, each trade resources by, oh... driving a war train (see mad max, fury road) to the others' turf to trade their wares... but of course, there's always something between them just waiting to take their goodies. 

So begins this journey.

This first layout, is a dark dark industrial desert wasteland full of death, OIL, and outright weirdness. 

We'll call these folks the outlanders. I know, how un-original of me. 

We play with trains. There's imagination here.

I wonder how I'm gonna make a pile of sand NOT move.

Oh, finally. These plastic cars I've got here, what brand were they? I'm looking for more of em. They seem to fit well.


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Continuing on:

So on my way home from work the other day, something caught my eye. It was a yard sale. In the mess was this weird old cot of sorts. Driving home today finds the cot and other various items on the front lawn with a "free" sign on them. 

Perfect. I'm a scavenger and this old nifty cot frame will work perfectly as I'm limited in space. This thing is neat because it disassembles then folds up to the size of a spork, roughly. (kidding)

I should really rename it because as it emerges, I'll undoubtedly think of a new name for it.

Anyway, with that in place I can continue on with my project. 

The evening consisted of rummaging through the pieces & parts I was given by this nice lady who's husband had passed. A LOT of this is broken stuff so I don't feel too bad... but what can we make of it all?

Here's a few more pics of where we are now... complete with a pieced together (broken parts) war-caboose for the engine, some weird building, a sunken jailhouse, a zombie, a dead guy, a cemetery fence and the poor half-animals which have perished in the scene.

How morbid.

Anyone have any idea on how to make a tar pit?

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Update:

After staring at this thing for hours, I've come up with a name for it.

I call it "Aftermath"

Stay tuned.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

If you want ideas on how to make armed trains that would work well, I believe there was a kalmbach book called "model railroads go to war"

You could take real historic examples and just wasteland them up, which would probably give some interesting results

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

geekchris said:


> If you want ideas on how to make armed trains that would work well, I believe there was a kalmbach book called "model railroads go to war"
> 
> You could take real historic examples and just wasteland them up, which would probably give some interesting results
> 
> Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


Cool! Thank you. I'll check it out.


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Pushing on:

An evening after work has me eyeing this whole thing so it's time to do some more. I'm bored.

Up today, a big ole machine gun sticking out the headlight hole of old Bessie here. A straw, a pin to poke the holes and some flat black paint should take care of that.

On the back side, the beginnings of a rear cage for a gunner position.

Further back, we have the caboose sporting the body of my very first train backwards (well, what's left of it... I was a brutal kid to them). Some caging there and the net! The net is screen material from a storm door.

Then it's over to the industrial side (we'll call this West) where I've layed out a few things, tar pit location, tanks, sinking jail, dead animals in the tar pit, etc. Oh yes, a super place to set up shop.

On the other side, um, East? The location of the cemetery and junkyard. It simply must have a junk yard.

Thanks for lookin.


----------



## higgsbosonman (Nov 17, 2014)

Who needs a headlight when you've got a machine gun?

Everything is looking really good! i'm excited to see where this goes. It is a refreshing break from typical setups. You'll get very good at scratch-building at this rate


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

How do you plan on painting the locomotive? Leaving it roughly black and put a gang ensignia on it? Rudimentary camo? Maybe paint it into a real scheme that's been rusted up and had gang ensignias painted on? I'm sure whatever you do it'll be impressive

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Thanks both of ya. 

Geek? I already painted it! LOL! Maybe more on it later. Function before form on this project... or the other way around, I dunno.

I'm just making this up as I go along really and it's fun. The only thing I can absolutely guarantee is it won't be typical or expected.

Weekend coming, time to hit a few second hand/thrift stores & such. We need some toys with guns on em... and an airplane... or a helicopter.


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Moving forward:

Today has me out & about doing many things but the first stop is a local club, the Golden Spike model train club.

Why? I had to see.

I only had my phone with me so I snapped a few pics and learned quite a bit. Really a neat setup they have and its in the basement of a REALLY old city building. So old... that the stairs down are really the kind of stairs you gotta watch yer step on. Call it a certain charm to the place if you will.

After donating a box of stuff to them, I met the vp and the pres of the group. Really good guys. I may have to return to this place. It's quite the setup they have... and they're just putting it all back together. (they had to move a while back)

Enjoy the pics.

See update 2 below.


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Moving on part II:

After the train place, I was out just hitting thrift stores as I normally do with my wife.

I really didn't turn up much but I did find one thing. Some tin old plane that I'd been hoping to find.

Back home I cut it up and plopped it right were it needs to be, in the tar pit with the rest of the death that's going on here.

After a few hours of rummaging through the rest of the stuff I had, I'd managed to become best buddies with some super glue and two cans of paint. That means that there's now little hints of silver here & there.

In the end, stuff is taking shape and I may have to rename this place I'm making. It's taking a really weird shape and the word "toxic" comes to mind. Add that to a strange sense of humor and you end up with a place that's looking like they don't want visitors.

Anyhoo, thanks for looking.


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Moving on:

Took some time after work & dinner (it's raining) and sorted through the rest of the junk in the boxes of stuff this lady gave me. Tossing the junk, I continued on with what was useful.

Some additions here & there, little splashes of color... more track to who-knows-where... including one that goes into nowhere (wait for where it goes)

I'm just winging it here.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Hi all, I'm still here. Stay tuned for a little update. I've been busy on this.

By the way, if anyone out there has "junk" Tyco stuff they want to get rid of, please let me know. I'll take whatever ya got.


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Ok, a small update.

Sure, I know this is a die-hard train community, but I'll continue on here anyway because, well... I want to share the madness.

A few trains & cars for this wasteland I'm making. The beauty here is that from all these broken parts, some unique cars tend to emerge.

This is fun.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Kelly -- how can any reasonable person complain about what you're doing? Your layout, your rules. As long as you're having fun, and it looks like you are, then it's all good.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Very Mad Max. Different, and cool!


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Thanks! 

A little update: I had some time last night after work, so I started gluing things in place.

Let the madness begin. I'll take some pictures tonight & share.


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Lunchtime update:

Took a minute to wander around outside while on break and decided that this layout needed a forest... a DEAD forest that is.

The bigger ones I'll use to bock off some roads with.

Even the homeless in the area were looking at me funny as I hunted for sticks.

Where's my glue? 

Onward.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Looks like your getting there, neat ideas! The Tyco GG actually looks BETTER!


----------



## AFoD (Jul 11, 2017)

Very nice. Wish I thought of something like this. I did a lot of post apocalyptic stuff with my Legos when I was younger. I be a bit jealous.


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Ok... Update:

whilst looking for little weird trees, of course I ended up walking in those awful weeds that decide to break of... and stick in your socks. (at least that's what they do in these parts some call Utah)

Anyway, I snagged a few of them and figured we'd use them too. What the heck, might as well. This layout is getting stranger by the moment.

So, weird burned trees, check. Bush thingies, check. One bigger log road block, check.

Then a few misc pics.

The 2nd to last, a personal favorite. Stacked cars, a dead guy under there with some approaching zombie... evidently.

And that last one... there be buried monsters out there. (Rose bush thorns.)

I'm sure this roadside attraction will keep the kids busy for hours.

If I were a nerd (and I am) there's a pretty dark story behind this place. 

Just wait until I find a realistic looking spider (perhaps a real, dead... black widow) some appropriate skeleton pieces... and a laboratory looking building... may be a big ole radio transmitter dish too. I dunno.

More soon.

Thanks for a'lookin.


----------



## FzCruzer (Dec 24, 2016)

The cows make me laugh each time I see them. Looking forward to seeing this to completion.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like you're going to have some fun with this layout.
Am going to enjoy this thread.

Magic


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

Your layout idea is pretty unusual; I like unusual. Can't wait to see the whole scenery done, will surely look good.

(Be careful or Humungus will steal the train )

Alain


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I must say, I was initially 'blah' about this thing in your first post, but after seeing all the pictures of your progress, it's really kinda cool. I love those custom locomotives with machine guns and war markings. Very unique stuff! Let the madness continue! (with more pictures of course!)

-J.


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Lunchtime update: Another small walk outside to find more sticks now that I know the correct size... then a little photo-shopping at my desk to visualize where I'm goin with it all.

More soon.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm wondering if you have a family, and what they think of this? Or do they actually approve? :laugh:


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Fire21 said:


> I'm wondering if you have a family, and what they think of this? Or do they actually approve? :laugh:


that's funny.

Yes, I do have a family. Wife's in a wheelchair, kid is out of school & working. 

Just the other night, we were all actually talking about this mayhem I'm creating. Some way through the discussion, i'd mentioned why it was all waste-landed up, etc. I said it was because a nuclear plant went south... and that sparked my wife saying "then there should be water."

10 Minutes later, I told them it was a desert, and the water dried up. End of story.

Like it needs a story... it doesn't have to matter anyway. :cheeky4: 

It's something to do.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You are planing on some sort of protection on those tracks right at the edge right? I used some plastic pipe with insulation as the fall preventer. Sort of depends on what the edge is like under the board, but you need something. In my case it was to prevent the cat from knocking things off, but your are really at the edge on some of those tracks.


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Lemonhawk said:


> You are planing on some sort of protection on those tracks right at the edge right? I used some plastic pipe with insulation as the fall preventer. Sort of depends on what the edge is like under the board, but you need something. In my case it was to prevent the cat from knocking things off, but your are really at the edge on some of those tracks.


Good observation! And you are correct sir! I probably should.

Then again... it's all tyco.

Truth be known: It's a scavenger/artistic project and basically, it's all junk... whatever I've found to add to it... and if one falls to its death, welp... then that's what happens. The destroyed remains will then become part of the destruction that it is.

I might set it on fire too. 

So, no disrespect... But no, I'm not.

The tinkering is fun though. Making junk into usable stuff is kind of my thing anyway.

And on that note:

Update: A little more work tonight.

Notes in the pics. 

Enjoy.

Time to go find some yard sales... and hopefully, a box or two of junked parts. We need a few buildings.

Yep.


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Sigh... it's an adventure.

Some late night ebay surfing has turned up one of a few specific items we'll be adding to this nightmare.

The watchtower.

MUA HA HA HA

G'nite.


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

And a happy weekend to anyone reading. I hope you all have a good one.

Where were we...

While waiting for some things to arrive via pony express, I figured I better get going on a few other things.

Up today, a quonset hut type of structure. This layout simply requires it.

I'd thrown around a few ideas in my head on how to make one for very little. While whipping up something to eat, I decided to go this route.

Bonus huh? Dinner and a prize! Sounds like cracker Jack to me.

A small can (not the one in the picture, one unused lunchbox, the back of a junked train... and 

Tada! I like it. It'll do.


Up tomorrow, an entire day with my wife hitting yard sales & thrift stores. 

Wonder what I'll find. I'm optimistic.

Thanks for a'lookin.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Clever. Ingenious. I like it!


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Do you know what has never been modeled?

Crop circles and cattle mutilation.

Just sayin'..........................


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Thanks.

Continuing on...

A day out with my wife, just enjoying the day and combing thrift stores, etc.

I didn't run across that magic box of train stuff, so I made the best of each store.

See pics.

Thanks for a'lookin.

More soon.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice Quonset hut! Great idea!


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Lemonhawk said:


> Nice Quonset hut! Great idea!


Thanks!



Moving on...

A Sunday morning... and afternoon... and what am I doing? 

Goofing off like a little kid.

First up, that quonset hut needed some friends. Why? Because that's part of the junkyard I guess.

Cabooses really haven't got much of a use here so we made up a few shacks.

Then, using what was left of a GG1, (stay tuned on that story) I figured I'd make another snazzy house. Heck, I'd live there.

Yep.

More in the next post.


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

And thanks goodness for the visit from our friends to the sowath in their evidently un-powered roller-train. (Don't correct me here... I typed it that way on purpose.)

Ever go to the home improvement store to get ONE can of spray paint?

Moreover, ever do that and be thrilled about it? And it's flat Brown?

Meet Hillbilly Nation. This is what happens to the parts I don't use on the cooler ones.

I couldn't throw em away.


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

And Monday morning, let the whimsical nature of this continue I say.

Anyone that's been around long enough, or should we say, enjoyed growing up in the 70's might remember a TV show where one Andy Griffith owned a junkyard. His plan: Build a space ship, go to the moon and salvage the leftover stuff, then come back & sell it.

The show only lasted a season or so, and otherwise failed miserably, but it stuck with me. 

Anyway, next up... an addition to the junkyard that is: A scale version of that spaceship they built in the show, The Vulture.

Now find me a cement mixer and some other tubes.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I like some of the mix/match rolling stock you come up with. I'm not modeling post apocalyptic or or post nuclear disaster, but I can see interesting concepts in some of your "Monsters". 2 things: I hated to see you black out the Tyco Camaros, and that poor GG1! However, I concede that it is your vision and your railroad, so hats off and rock on! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

On with the saga. Lunchtime here at work and cruising the local ads turned up some stuff. Done deal, picking up this pile of stuff on my way home.

Score.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The hunt for stuff can be as enjoyable as the hobby itself! 

Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

The more I see, the better I like what you are doing. Incredibly creative. The train cars and structures have fantastic greebling; you have talent!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Love that tank turret on the flat car!!

-J.


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Nikola said:


> The more I see, the better I like what you are doing. Incredibly creative. The train cars and structures have fantastic greebling; you have talent!


Thanks! Greebling? Isn't that a lego term?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Kelly Wood said:


> Thanks! Greebling? Isn't that a lego term?


It can be a Lego term.....



> A greeble or nurnie is a fine detailing added to the surface of a larger object that makes it appear more complex, and therefore more visually interesting. It usually gives the audience an impression of increased scale. The detail can be made from simple geometric primitives (such as cylinders, cubes, and rectangles), or more complex shapes, such as pieces of machinery (cables, tanks, sprockets). Greebles are often present on models or drawings of fictional spacecraft or architectural constructs in science fiction and are used in the movie industry (special effects).


----------

